# Thompson masterpiece vs Easton EC90 seat post



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

I have a 2008 R3 and i want to get a better/ lighter seatpost. i am about 185 lbs and i really like the Thompson Masterpiece seatpost. i am hoping someone is riding a Thompson and can give me some feedback. The easton EC90 is lighter than the Thompson, but not by much, only 30 grams. so, i do not think the EC90 is $50.00 or so better tham the Thompsom. i would get the Thompson with setback.also, what do you guys think about getting a silver Thompson for my white R3?

any feedback will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## edorwart (Aug 9, 2007)

If you read the reviews on this website I think you will find glowing reviews of the Masterpiece and so-so reviews of the EC90. 

EC90 - http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/controls/seatposts/easton/PRD_145833_2510crx.aspx

Thomson - http://www.roadbikereview.com/cat/controls/seatposts/thomson/PRD_173542_2510crx.aspx

either way you will need one of these spacers - http://www.competitivecyclist.com/r...ts/2008-use-seatpost-shim-1138_245_FALSE.html


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

thank you for the links. i already got the shim. now the decision is whether i get the silver or the black. i am going to find out if the setback(offset)between the Current FSA and the thompson is the same.

Also, who seels it for less? i found a guy on E-bay selling them for about $125.00 + shipping.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

I paid $120 for mine from Masherz and, this included shipping (I had to ask for free shipping though). I received it promptly. I have a high opinion of this on-line store. 

The seat post is great. It's very, very well made and finished nicely.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I am using the Thomson and I love it! It's strong, it's well made and the seat angle adjustment is infinite so you can dial the exact angle you desire perfectly. Also the angle degree marking on the seatpost is super helpful. 

I recently bought a Selle SMP seat and because of the nature of the shape of the seat, it is really hard to tell when the seat is level. But the degree marking on the Thomson took the guess work out.

Is your R3 the SL? Because I don't think the Masterpiece has 32.4mm available if it isn't an SL.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

mine is 2008 R3. it has the 32.4, but, i have purchased the USE shim. now, i will be purchasing the one with setback in black. does anyone have a picture of how it will look like on the R3?


----------

